

Ask HN: Please suggest a Facebook Connect gem/plugin for RoR - blizkreeg

Hi HN folks,<p>I'm integrating Facebook Connect into my Rails app and have been looking at various plugins in Rails. There seem to be three of them that are popular<p>- rfacebook (not maintained anymore?)
- facebooker
- facebook-rails<p>Time is a bit constrained so I don't have the liberty to try and evaluate each of them. I started with rfacebook but ran into many issues and I couldn't find proper help online.<p>What have you used? Which one would you recommend?
======
tobyhede
I use facebooker - it's under active development and has generally kept pace
with the changes to the FB platform.

I started using rfacebook several years ago but made the switch to facebooker
- the rfscebook author has announced his intention to discontinue in favour of
facebooker.

~~~
blizkreeg
Thanks. Facebooker seems to be the de facto choice.

